# time to stop lurking



## hercules_rockefeller

Hey everyone - long time lurker here. I've followed this forum for quite a while and have always appreciated the level of technical knowledge to be found here, as well as the refreshing lack of car audio myths, so I figured I ought to start posting. I got into aftermarket car stereos messing around with my dad's old '88 jeep Cherokee back in high school (he did not appreciate the $20 EQ / Amp I bought at walmart and bolted to the bottom of his dash). 20+ years later I guess I just never outgrew the urge to keep improving my car stereos. In my defense my taste in audio equipment is a bit more sophisticated than it was back in the day - I still like it loud but quality definitely comes before quantity these days.


----------



## gijoe

Welcome! What part of CO are you in? This site moves a bit slower than it used to, but I'm sure you'll get all the help you need here.


----------

